

Visualizing Javascript (ITP Course) - shashashasha
http://stewd.io/javascript/index.html

======
songrabbit
> Auditing is not permitted and the class size will not be augmented to
> accommodate those wait-listed.

This is too bad, it would have been nice to drop in on a lecture

